# Delonghi ECAM 22.110 poor steam issue



## Rogerhcd (Jun 25, 2019)

Hi

I would be grateful for any pointers on this issue. The machine is a 3 yr old Delonghi ECAM 22.110. it has always been descaled regularly.

Recently the steam needed for frothing milk has been much reduced in pressure and quantity so that all it does is give hot, but not frothed milk.

Other functions such as brewing, descaling etc all work correctly. There is no reduced flow or water from the steam wand on either descaling or simply running hot water through it which suggests that there is no blockage. There are no water leaks.

Any pointers would be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Rogerhcd (Jun 25, 2019)

Looks like I've solved this. The small black O ring from the frother has gone AWOL.

Replacement is ordered so hopefully this should solve the problem.


----------



## Rogerhcd (Jun 25, 2019)

Solved by the above


----------

